# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الرجيم والرشاقة >  اليكم عدة طرق لحرق السعرات الحرارية بسرعة

## هدوء عاصف

*
اليكم عدة طرق لحرق السعرات الحرارية بسرعة


عندما تحصلين على سعرات حرارية أكبر من المعدل اليومي اللازم للجسم، تتحول الزيادة إلى دهون تخزن إذا لم تُحرق من خلال بذل مجهود، بالتأكيد، لم تستطيعي بشكل يومي أن تتخلصي من السعرات الحرارية الزائدة عن الحاجة في الجسم، ولكننا نقدم لك خمسة أسرار عن كيفية حرق الدهون المخزنة في الجسم سريعا وبطرق آمنة.


الشاي الأخضر يعمل على إذابة الدهون بشكل مذهل


الذهاب إلى الصالات الرياضية
من الأخطاء الشائعة لدي الكثيرين، أنهم عندما يشعرون بزيادة ملحوظة في الوزن، يذهبون إلى الصالات الرياضية لحرق الدهون، مع التوقف عن الوصول إلى وزنهم المثالي وهكذا.في حين، أنهم لا يدركون أن ممارسة التمارين الرياضية وعلى وجه الخصوص تمارين الكارديو - وهي التمارين ذات المفعول السحري لحرق الدهون الزائدة وزيادة نشاط القلب- يجب أن تكون في النظام اليومي لأي شخص.وما لا يعلمه الكثيرون، أن بناء العضلات وتقويتها تعمل بشكل طردي على حرق الدهون وذلك من المخزون المتراكم في الجسم.

أطعمة.. لحرق الدهون
بعض الأطعمة والمشروبات تعمل على تعزيز عملية الأيض ومن هنا تحرق الدهون الزائدة، ومن تلك المشروبات الشاي الأخضر الذي يعمل على إذابة الدهون بشكل مذهل ولكن بشرط عدم تحليته، ويا حبذا لو أضيف النعناع للكوب لإعطائه نكهة والتخلص من الانتفاخات.أما المأكولات، فينصح بإضافة الفلفل الحار "الشطة" إلى الطعام حيث يعمل على تسريع عملية الهضم وبالتالي حرق الدهون، أيضا لا تنسي إضافة عصير الليمون الطازج إلى السلطات، فالليمون من الأمور التي تعمل على إذابة الدهون وتنظيف البطن.تناولي الأطعمة التي تحتوي على فيتامين C، مثل الأطعمة الغنية بالبروتين والتي تعمل على بناء العضلات، ولا تغفلي تناول الألياف فهي لا تحتوي على سعرات حرارية تذكر كما أنها تمنحك احساسا بالشبع، وأخيرا تجنبي تناول الأطعمة التي تتحول إلى دهون مثل الكوكيز والآيس كريم.

ممارسة بعض التمارين البسيطة خلال اليوم
كثيرا، من الأشخاص ليس لديهم الوقت الكافي لممارسة التمارين الرياضية في الجيم، نظرا لمشاغلهم أو طبيعة عملهم ولكن ذلك لا يعني أنها حجة جيدة لترك الأمر برمته!فيمكنك أداء بعض الأمور البسيطة والتي هي في ذات الوقت تمارين رياضية تعمل على حرق الدهون المتراكمة في الجسم، مثل صعود الأدراج بدلا من اللجوء لركوب المصاعد. ركن السيارة في مكان بعيد عن المكان المقصود والتمشية قليلا حتى الوصول إليه، استغلال وقت الغداء في العمل في التنزه قليلا حول البناية، وأخيرا اقصدي أيا من المتاجر لشراء مستلزماتك الخاصة ولكن سيرا على الأقدام.

تناول كميات قليلة من الطعام
كل شخص يحتاج لنسبة معينة من السعرات الحرارية ليستطيع مواصلة اليوم بنشاط، ومن هنا فإن تعدي النسبة المطلوبة والتي في الغالب تتجاوز الـ 1500 سعر حراري، يجعلك تخزنين السعرات الزائدة عن حاجة الجسم طالما لم تبذلي جهدا موازيا للتخلص منها.عدم إتباع حمية غذائية! ربما تستغربين إذا علمت أنك لو رغبت في التخلص من الدهون المتراكمة في الجسم، عليك عدم اتباع حمية غذائية، فاليوم، يوجد العديد من أنظمة الرجيم المختلفة، التي توعدك بخسارة الوزن الزائد في أقل وقت ممكن، ربما هذا الكلام صحيح وعندما تتبعين تلك الحمية تكتشفين مع الوقت إنك حقا فقدت بعضا من الوزن، ولكن في الغالب أنت خسرت كمية من الماء الموجود في الجسم وكثافة العضلات، لتجدي مع الوقت أن وزنك يزداد مجددا، لذلك فإن إتباع الحمية الغذائية بشكل دوري مع التنوع في الأنظمة المختلفة وتجربة أي من الأنواع المتوفرة أو الجديدة بحجة التخلص من الوزن الزائد، أمر ليس مجديا بطبيعة الحال، ومن هنا، ينصح خبراء التغذية بإتباع نظام غذائي صحي وليس حمية، مع المشي وممارسة التمارين الرياضية.*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

معلومات مفيدة اخي هدوء يسلمو

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*شكراً لمرورك وردتنا نورتي الموضوع*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

ممممم... معلومات كتير مفيدة وهي بالفعل صحيحة 
لكن القليل من الناس من يتبعها ويدرك صحتها

----------

